

Impedance Mismatch - johns
http://www.unfactor.com/blogengine.net/post/2008/05/Impedance-Mismatch.aspx

======
michael_dorfman
A nice piece. I'm not sure why some people find the notion that the object
model is usually different from the database model so difficult to understand
or accept. I've seen more than one project tie itself in knots trying to write
application code directly off the database model of the domain, rather than
creating an appropriate object model.

